# Old School PPI Precision Power PCX-1500



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

This is my amp for sale :coolgleamA:

Old School PPI Precision Power PCX-1500 Amp Amplifier - eBay (item 120750685993 end time Jul-23-11 10:41:19 PDT)


----------

